# Spraying Minwax Stain?



## Agancarp (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm new to the idea of sparying stains as opposed to the old traditional method of brush on/wipe off technique. All of my projects have been finished with Early American Stain by Minwax. I was wondering if it was possible to spray this type of stain and what beginner equipment I need to purchase. I have an 60gal 2 Stage compressor in my shop that I was planning on using. Thanks in advance for recomendations


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Harbor Freight sells a purple gravity fed spray gun for 15$ that would give you a big jumpstart into spraying. IMHO, spraying anything minwax is a PITA. Tinted lacquers, shellacs, and water based products made for spraying are far superior.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Generally speaking, spraying stain doesn't make a lot of sense to me. The way that stain works is to apply the stain, allow the stain to absorb into the wood and then the excess is wiped off. 

The major advantages to spraying are applying an even coat and quickly. To my thinking, over kill???

HOWEVER I have seen water based stain mixed with Polycrylic and then sprayed. (i.e. Home brew Poly Shades of sort) The results were as one would expect from mass produced furniture. (Walmart-ish)


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I have sprayed Minwax stains on several occasions for large items. I use my cheapest gun set-up and go for it. As stated, you still have to wipe it off but it's great for covering large areas in the least amount of time. Wear your respirator...nasty fumes when atomized.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might get better results from wiping or brushing the stain. When you have good coverage wipe down. I use a dry brush to draw the stain evenly in corners of cabinets and crevices of mouldings.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

rrich said:


> Generally speaking, spraying stain doesn't make a lot of sense to me......


I tend to agree with you, it also make more work to clean up the spray unit after. I guess I'm from the old school, I use a cotton rag to apply the stain. Just my 2 cents.

Tom


----------



## Agancarp (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info. I was thinking that wipe on was still the best application. I just get tired of all the wiping all the time. i've been using a shag piece of carpet for applying the stain for about 10 yrs now. that seems to work the best for me and the cost is cheap. I guess if i want to try sparying on a finish it's best to go with a different product. Where would be the best place to get a spray product that i could try to match my current early american minwax stain? All of the shelves and trim in my house are stained the same and would like to kind stay in that same color pallet. Been thinking of going more towards a small hvlp system to help with the finishing process. Wife doesn't like to do all the wiping when we stain.


----------

